# Godaddy or Dot5hosting? Opinions?



## etoile (Aug 21, 2006)

Okay, so I do not have any technical skills here. 

I need as simple as you get with a point and click type website builder and want a good webhost. 

I have it narrowed down to Godaddy or Dot5hosting.

Which one for a complete novice who needs to build a simple ecommerce site and some simple editing?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you need point and click, then doing it all yourself may not be the best idea, since many shopping carts require some type of setup.

There are point and click type carts, but they are usually sold as a total hosted solution/ecommerce solution like shopify, bigcartel, monstercommerce, volusion, etc. Where you wouldn't need a host like godaddy/dot5, the ecommerce solution would BE your host.


----------



## etoile (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh no.  What do I do? 

I need a webhost and those two seem the most user friendly for a non technical person. Already made a mistake w/Homestead. Trying not to make another. And trying to do this economically.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

etoile,

You might check out Shopify and BigCartel. They are both very simple to set up, and you can use Paypal for payment processing.

BigCartel is free for up to 5 items (you can pay a fee per month for more) and Shopify is free but they take a percentage of all your successful sales.

You'll still have to buy a domain name (if you don't have one), though. I register my domains with Namespro.ca - not the cheapest out there, but they have good tech support.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've heard good things about homestead, what exact problems did you have with them?

It's hard to recommend a service that would work without knowing your exact level of knowledge. It might be sort of a trial and error thing for you to figure out which service fits your experience level.

See if any of the above recommended services offer a trial or training (or both) to see if they'll work for you.


----------



## atypicalcarl (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't know about dot5, but I've used godaddy for several years. I love their service and pricing, but it's not geared for the novice retailer.

I use godaddy servers for oscommerce and an offsite scripting for my cafepress shops. Setup is fairly simple with their dedicated server packages, but you still must install and customize your own scripts. If you familiarize yourself with linux and perl, this'll be easy.

The plus side is you can run cpu-intensive scripts and eat a ton of bandwidth if you need to. The down side is novices will probably need to spend a few hundred bucks hiring a pro to help them set up a professional store and shopping cart.

Either way, you're going to pay a pro - either you'll go with a more expensive "out of the box" pro-built setup, or you'll pay someone to help you out with a customized design.

The alternative is to have an amateurish storefront.


----------



## etoile (Aug 21, 2006)

Today is the day I have decided to have this done by a pro! I am sick of messing around with it. The more I mess with it the more aggravated I get and the more I mess it up!


----------



## ThePrintGame (Sep 21, 2017)

I also see that this is old but since it's been resurrected- I like Squarespace


----------



## Nula (Sep 20, 2017)

I would recommend Ecwid. Super easy to make a shop. You can host the store with them or host it with another provider. They will host the first 10 items free. If you are using another host, I would recommend A2 for speed. Also works in Canada.


----------



## doutlet (Aug 18, 2011)

If you want to get your website up quickly I would recommend using Shopify or Squarespace. Using them you can quickly get a website setup and online. Their themes are easy to use and setup for ecommerce. If you want to take the time to learn a little I would recommend Woocommerce which you can host cheaply on Godaddy.


----------



## Mia444 (Sep 22, 2017)

I also need to find a web hosting for my website, but I've already bought a wordpress theme on a Black Friday sale (https://www.templatemonster.com/woocommerce-themes/65908.html) for this purpose. Is it possible for me to use GoDaddy? I've also heard that wordpress sites can be self-hosted, but I don't know how to do this. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

namecheap has excellent uptime, prices, and customer service


----------

